# Mystery Cabin in the Woods (unsolved)



## Brother X (Mar 18, 2016)

A nice little pictorial story from Imgur

*Cabin in the Woods*
*




*

*Full picture story here (with links): *


----------



## TMG51 (Mar 18, 2016)

I was gonna say it was a hunting cabin, right up until the squatter symbol. 
The prompt compliance and removal of all materials suggests it was either a) somebody not wanting to leave any trace (wanted by the law) or b) perhaps a full time squatter who truly could not have spared leaving behind those resources.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 18, 2016)

we have this posted somewhere else in the forums, but it didn't have those 'after' pictures. i love the idea of ghostly/ninja squatters coming and going in the night.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Mar 18, 2016)

Sux they found it..


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 19, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> we have this posted somewhere else in the forums, but it didn't have those 'after' pictures. i love the idea of ghostly/ninja squatters coming and going in the night.



I no longer know how to merge threads or I'd attach it to this one:
https://squattheplanet.com/threads/tiny-cabin-discovered-in-arcata-community-forest.24729/


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Mar 28, 2016)

I was just about to post this article, but it looks like ya beat me to it. Cool shit. It'd be interesting to talk to whoever built it.


----------

